# '37 Ladies Hawthorne Zep



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 8, 2019)

Not gonna go too crazy. Just disassemble , clean , and reassemble.

This is her before...ahhhh, nice.





And now, this is her all over the place,,YIKES !













Grabbed some Firestone whitewalls for now. Got them at a great price. Still have rubber mold ridge down the middle.
Find a stem, handlebars, drop strand and that's it.


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)

That's not an Iver....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Not a "Deluxe" either--Zep was a deluxe bike. Can't wait to see this one cleaned up. V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 16, 2019)

Started putting her back together.



  The lights work great !, original bulbs ..


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 25, 2019)

Played around with the horn yesterday,  got it to work on it's own with a 6v battery .(drove my wife crazy).. Put it on the battery tray and nada. Checked button, press and it reads on the meter. So , I need to get a solid ground between components.
Put her back end together. Looks good !!
Gotta be together for Saturday,,going on a road trip to Fitchburg.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, here's the last post in her. Back together …..Mama Mia.
I'd like to know who designed the Roadmaster Supreme, because of the sex appeal associated. Now I see why these bikes are sought after. They're hot looking.
  Yeah , she's hot !


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice one! Love the curved seat tube bikes


----------



## stezell (Jun 27, 2019)

She's a real Beaut!


----------

